# Suggestions?



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Okay, picked up a few things in town last night on the fly. I have…
2lbs beef round chunks
Celery
Red potatoes
Onions
Flour
Cornstarch
Thyme
Bay leaves
Tomato Paste
Tomatoes (canned)
Red wine vinegar
Beef broth
A crock pot and other assorted spices.

Was going to surprise the family on this cold day. Any suggestions?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Skip the flower/cornstarch and throw the rest in the crock pot. Myself, I'd also skip the tomato products and bay leaves. (_Personally, I don't care for the tomatoes in a beef stew. The flavor seems to take over and I can't pick up the nuiances of the other ingredients. Now if it were a ham soup with just potatoes, corn, ham and tomato sauce, that's different._)

Go easy with the vinegar since it doesn't cook off.

Consider adding a little worcheshire and honey.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks, I did just about what you said but I did throw in a few small slices of dried tomato and 2 bay leaves on top.

I’ve no idea how this will turn out. I quickly read through 1/2 dozen recipes before leaving for town last night. I bought a few things most had in common. Today was going to be a stressful day for everyone plus really “Cold”! Maybe it’ll be edible. lol

I’ve only used this crock pot once before, a venison back strap. It turned out great.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

PM me your address and let me know when dinner will be ready.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Cotton said:


> Thanks, I did just about what you said but I did throw in a few small slices of dried tomato and 2 bay leaves on top.
> 
> I've no idea how this will turn out.


It's a crock pot. You can't really go wrong (although I'd pull those bay leaves after about 4 hours). How much vinegar did you add? If it doesn't cook off or blend, you may get a strong taste of it.

It's a little late in the day so I'm assuming you have the crock pot on high. Next time, start it at around 8-10AM and put on low for about 8 hours.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Vinegar... maybe 1/2 Tsp, just a couple of splashes. (Of course my family are pepper sauce fanatics, someone will add some to their bowl) 

The stew was in the pre-warmed pot by 9:45, then on high for 20 min, then back to low, it’ll be ready by 6pm!

I will pull out the bay leaves, thanks.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

You're good to go!

What time are you serving? Sentry and I'll arrive 15 minutes beforehand. I'll bring a nice bottle of Port for sipping afterwards.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Beef stew AND a nice bottle of port, I'm in!

I just pulled a couple jars out of the freezer after reading this, gonna have to make up a fresh batch sometime soon Deer stew first, then gotta butcher the beef:yummy:


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

The stew turned out fine! Beef stew and cornbread is hard to beat.

While looking through those recipes I saw one for Irish stew, with lamb! I think I might try that next.

Thanks for all the input. :2thumb:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Next time follow zoomzoom's suggestion and throw in a bottle of cheap beer and some bacon fat


----------

